# Solar production yesterday



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 17, 2019)

So my system produced just over 50kw. I'm super happy. This is the first time since install and net meter that i prodiced this. My net meter was installed the end of october and with the poor fall weather production wasn't great.  The weather seams to have turned and the longer days are beginning to show better production..


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 17, 2019)

That's a quarter of my monthly usage , lol.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2019)

It'll just get better.


----------



## Brian26 (Feb 18, 2019)

Definitely noticing the production ramping up big time now. I hit 23 kwh on Sat. It was cold and clear all day. Had to go back to October of last year for a similar production day.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 18, 2019)

So far for the month I am at 505kw produced. If things stay the way thay are im looking at 900kw for the months production. This is getting to be pretty exciting. This will be my first spring and summer with solar. Im verry intrested in seeing if i will be paying any bills after this summer. I'll be honest that i was a little disappointed over the winter but i see things changing pretty fast now..


----------



## Brian26 (Feb 18, 2019)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> So far for the month I am at 505kw produced. If things stay the way thay are im looking at 900kw for the months production. This is getting to be pretty exciting. This will be my first spring and summer with solar. Im verry intrested in seeing if i will be paying any bills after this summer. I'll be honest that i was a little disappointed over the winter but i see things changing pretty fast now..



What size is your system? On good days I have seen 40+ kwhs a day on my 5.4kw system.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 18, 2019)

Brian26 said:


> What size is your system? On good days I have seen 40+ kwhs a day on my 5.4kw system.



My system is 17.4kw ..


----------



## Z33 (Feb 18, 2019)

Woodsplitter67 said:


> My system is 17.4kw ..



Thats a monster system! 55-60 Panels? 

I've got 7.8 KW facing almost perfectly south. a good day for me this time of the year is around 26 KWH.


----------



## Brian26 (Feb 18, 2019)

Z33 said:


> Thats a monster system! 55-60 Panels?
> 
> I've got 7.8 KW facing almost perfectly south. a good day for me this time of the year is around 26 KWH.



Yeah. That is a massive system. What are you running to require that much? My 5.4 system covers my wife and I just fine in a 2000sq ft house. I am all electric as well. Heat pump water heater, electric stove/oven, mini split etc. 

My wife is from NJ so I am a little familiar with the solar there as her mom has them. They use to have really great srecs credits. Is that still the case?


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Feb 18, 2019)

Brian26 said:


> Yeah. That is a massive system. What are you running to require that much? My 5.4 system covers my wife and I just fine in a 2000sq ft house. I am all electric as well. Heat pump water heater, electric stove/oven, mini split etc.
> 
> My wife is from NJ so I am a little familiar with the solar there as her mom has them. They use to have really great srecs credits. Is that still the case?



Alot of my house is electric .. hot water heater, sump pump, 8 person hot tub eats alot.. 2 refrigerator 1 stand up freezer, 1 refrigerator in the out door kitchen, were in a rural are no street lights so there alot of outdoor lighting on the property front and back. My hot water heater is 80 gallons and my 12 yr old daughter can drain it cold if not reminded. 80in tv with a home theater and out door speakers.. and the list could go on.. the big one is the hot tub set to 103 degrees 

Its a 52 panel system with 2 inverters my syster is a roof top and is not at a perfect southern angle but it still should produce really well
Yes nj has crrdits. The last time i looked they were 220 per credit and i should generate about 20 per year


----------

